# zziplex straight 8



## thecodking (May 21, 2007)

hello to you all was wondering if any of you guys had any experience of the zziplex straight 8 beachcaster and if so what are your thoughts on the rod .cheers john:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've had one for about 8 or 9 years. Very nice fishing rod. It has enough power in the butt and midsection to handle 8nbait with a tip that is light enough to cast down to 4oz and give great bite detection.

The drawback to me is the thickness of the butt. Mine is about 1.25 inches.

Tommy


----------



## thecodking (May 21, 2007)

the butt section on this one is about 1" tommy but it feels like it could fire a large lead plus bait no problem at all.how would you compare it to the xtr ??the rod overall is 14ft .and its in mint condition,havent had a throw with it yet but when i do i will let you know how i get on ,and thanks for the info.cheers john


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yours must be a newer model I heard that Terry Carrol was making some S8's that had a thinner butt. Mine is 12'6" and fat butted... lol

Tommy


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I can confirm this old Rod has a fat butt . . .


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*S8*

I have one ordered from T. Carroll in late 2004....it has a 1 inch butt and is 13 7 3/4"....new condition. 

I also owned one from 2000 that's sounds exactly like Tommy's....12'6" and thick butt....the thick butt is the reason I let it go.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I can confirm this old Rod and a fat butt . . .



sounds like my 1st marriage


----------

